

Maths prodigy, 15, makes Cambridge history - MikeCapone
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-11174934

======
brianbreslin
wasn't there a study somewhere saying that math savants peak around age 21, so
thus the motivation to push them harder at a young age.

<http://xkcd.com/447/>

My real hope is that he becomes a well "socialized" kid. lots of kids who are
homeschooled lack the social interactions necessary to interact comfortably
w/other peers. I knew a girl when i was in college who was 16, she had a
seemingly hard time making friends.

------
nolite
Kudos to him and all.. but don't 15 yo's these days have better things to do
than solve the Riemann hypothesis? Like, ant collections or something?

~~~
jonsen
I don't get the downvoting here. I think it's a legitimate question. Makes me
think thoughts like: For what purposes are we alowed to take away a childhood?

~~~
nolite
Exactly, childhood isn't about just studying hard, getting the best education
in the fastest amount of time... its also about building a foundation of
character skills to help you through life: making friends, building social
skills, having crushes, playing in the sand and building castles, creating the
ability to imagine things. That's what makes a fulfilling life, not solving
theorems.

As a high level scientist myself, I know the tunnel vision you get when you're
working on pointed world-class problems. And come on people.. this kid is
"not" kidding about trying to solve the Riemann hypothesis. When I was 15 I
wanted to build a time machine.

I should have played outside more too.

~~~
MoreMoschops
I bet solving the Riemann would be pretty fulfilling.

